# Found strange "fruit fly-sized" silver-to-clear flying insects teeming in one small spot on my grass blades!!



## lawn-wolverine

Can someone give me advice on what creatures are teeming on my lawn ?
They look like sort of a large "fruitfly" and are bunched in an area of about 4" x 4", and they are on the top of grass blades.
I'll try and take a closeup.


----------



## lawn-wolverine




----------



## lawn-wolverine

Almost look like termites !
Clear to silver-ish wings.
Ant-like body.

My wife's identifier shows it as "black garden art."

With clear to whitish wings?


----------



## Burnie

Ants


----------



## lawn-wolverine

Burnie said:


> Ants


Okay, thanks ! Dummy me…I never knew (at least these) a n t s could have wings !
Well, other than building anthills in my good lawn, I don't know that they are particularly bad there. Just don't want 'em IN my house !


----------



## LegionLawn

I get these every year as well at my home in Clarksville, TN. I've come to the conclusion that they aren't termites, just winged ants. They just swarm my lights around the house and don't bother the grass.


----------



## lawn-wolverine

LegionLawn said:


> I get these every year as well at my home in Clarksville, TN. I've come to the conclusion that they aren't termites, just winged ants. They just swarm my lights around the house and don't bother the grass.


Ahhh, thanks. I guess I will "go on" and worry about other things going on in the lawn !
Always SOMETHING to worry about.
Hey, thanks again !


----------

